# BALZER erneut Lieferant des Jahres!



## Kochtopf (26. November 2019)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Bewertet wurde von den Fachhändlern u.a. die Lieferfähigkeit, Reklamationshäufigkeiten, Betreuung, Konditionen, Nachfrage, Service, Preise usw..


Ausdrücklich nicht eingeflossen ist die allgemeine Qualität der Waren


----------



## Waller Michel (26. November 2019)

Halt die Reklamationshäufigkeit ! Ist nur die Frage wie das bewertet wurde?  Kommt nicht oft vor ? Oder kommt oft vor und es steht ein großes Team bereit die die Reklamationshäufigkeit bearbeitet  

LG


----------



## Andal (26. November 2019)

Glaube nur an die Statistiken, die du selber erstellt hast.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. November 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Halt die Reklamationshäufigkeit ! Ist nur die Frage wie das bewertet wurde?  Kommt nicht oft vor ? Oder kommt oft vor und es steht ein großes Team bereit die die Reklamationshäufigkeit bearbeitet
> 
> LG


Die Dinge von Balzer funktionieren ja grundsätzlich, sie sind nur idr weder schön noch gut verarbeitet


----------



## Andal (26. November 2019)

Balzer kauft halt alles irgendwo von irgendwem zusammen und verscherbelt es weiter. Eine herstellende Marke ist irgendwie etwas anderes. Sicher tun das andere auch. Aber auch irgendwie haben die auch Tackle mit mehr Sex und weniger predigenden Kopftüchern......!


----------



## Waller Michel (26. November 2019)

Mein persönliches Empfinden ist natürlich nur subjektiv! Trotzdem, ich hatte noch nie mit irgendeiner anderen Marke soviel Ärger und Schrott wie von Balzer !
Überall wo Balzer drauf steht, mache ich mittlerweile einen Bogen drumherum! 

LG


----------



## Laichzeit (26. November 2019)

Balzer Produkte ohne bewegliche Teile waren bei mir immer in Ordnung. Leider zählten auch ein paar Wirbel in die Kategorie.  Sie haben toll gehalten, aber gedreht hat sich nichts.


----------



## Georg Baumann (27. November 2019)

Das ist eine Umfrage unter Gerätehändlern - die Reklamationshäufigkeit spielt für die eine entscheidende Rolle. Wenn der Kunde enttäuscht und verärgert wieder im Laden steht, weil was nicht funktioniert, ist es zwar schön, wenn der Lieferant schnell reagiert. Wenn das aber häufiger vorkommt, wird dieser Lieferant sicher nicht zum besten des Jahres gewählt. Denn mit Stress und Arbeit ist es für den Einzelhändler immer verbunden.


----------



## Kochtopf (27. November 2019)

Ja, aber es muss ja kein Garantiefall eintreten nur weil etwas nicht gut ist


----------



## rippi (27. November 2019)

Ich mag Balzer.


----------



## Minimax (27. November 2019)

Balzerunabhängig wär es natürlich super beim Ergebnis dieser Umfrage mal Mäuschen spielen zu können, wäre sicher sehr erhellend, grade was die unteren Ränge angeht..


----------



## Andal (27. November 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Balzerunabhängig wär es natürlich super beim Ergebnis dieser Umfrage mal Mäuschen spielen zu können, wäre sicher sehr erhellend, grade was die unteren Ränge angeht..


Wer's Brot dir kauft, dessen Lied du singst!?


----------



## alexpp (28. November 2019)

Ist das Leben denn so verlogen, dass ihr so misstrauisch seid  Mein Händler vor Ort hat auch das meiste Zeug von Balzer.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Balzerunabhängig wär es natürlich super beim Ergebnis dieser Umfrage mal Mäuschen spielen zu können, wäre sicher sehr erhellend, grade was die unteren Ränge angeht..




Sehr gute Frage!!!

@Anglerboard Redaktion 
Wie sahen denn die nachfolgenden Plätze aus?

Bitte die kompletten Platzierungen hier veröffentlichen.


----------



## Minimax (28. November 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Sehr gute Frage!!!
> 
> @Anglerboard Redaktion
> Wie sahen denn die nachfolgenden Plätze aus?
> ...



Schätze nicht, dass die Angelspezi-Gruppe die detaillierten Ergebnisse der internen Umfrage veröffentlicht.


----------



## juergent60 (28. November 2019)

Eigentlich shit equal


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze nicht, dass die Angelspezi-Gruppe die detaillierten Ergebnisse der internen Umfrage veröffentlicht.





Wenn man schon vorgibt, den Gewinner einer Umfrage zu ermitteln, müsste man auch so ehrlich sein die weiteren Platzierungen zu veröffentlichen.

Ansonsten klingt mir das eher nach Werbung.

Vielleicht bekommt die Angelspezi Gruppe ja auch nur die besten Konditionen bei Balzer?


----------



## Toni_1962 (28. November 2019)

Habt ihr selbst schlechte Erahrung mit Balzer gemacht oder davon gehört?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (28. November 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Schätze nicht, dass die Angelspezi-Gruppe die detaillierten Ergebnisse der internen Umfrage veröffentlicht.



Wozu auch, ist ja keine Verbraucherumfrage.

Wenn die Zusammenarbeit zwischen Vertrieb und Einzelhandel harmoniert, isses doch nur logisch das man dies auch klar definiert.
Für den Endverbraucher ist das eh nicht relevant.


----------



## Laichzeit (28. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Habt ihr selbst schlechte Erahrung mit Balzer gemacht oder davon gehört?


Mit Schnur, Haken, Gummifischen, Jigs ect. war ich bis jetzt immer sehr zufrieden, aber einige Rollen, Stahlvorfächer und Wirbel waren nicht wirklich gut verarbeitet. Die Rollen habe ich nach dem Probekurbeln wieder zurück gelegt, aber bei den Kleinteilen kommt man ja oft um den spontanen Notkauf im nächsten Angelgeschäft nicht vorbei und da waren einige Sachen dabei, die ich bei einer größeren Auswahl sicher nicht gekauft hätte.


----------



## Georg Baumann (28. November 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn man schon vorgibt, den Gewinner einer Umfrage zu ermitteln, müsste man auch so ehrlich sein die weiteren Platzierungen zu veröffentlichen.



Die werden nicht veröffentlicht, sind mir auch nicht bekannt. Es ist keine wissenschaftliche Umfrage, sondern wohl eher sowas wie ein Ansporn für die Großhändler. Angelspezi wird sich hüten, langjährige Geschäftspartner bloßzustellen.


----------



## Andal (28. November 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die werden nicht veröffentlicht, sind mir auch nicht bekannt. Es ist keine wissenschaftliche Umfrage, sondern wohl eher sowas wie ein Ansporn für die Großhändler. Angelspezi wird sich hüten, langjährige Geschäftspartner bloßzustellen.


----------



## Peter_Piper (28. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Habt ihr selbst schlechte Erahrung mit Balzer gemacht oder davon gehört?


Ja, aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich von den Rollen abraten, mit den Ruten habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht (u.a. mit den älteren "Edition IM 12" Raubfischruten, oder der Kathargo, ebenfalls mit Schnüren. Ich mag z.B. die Platinum Royal, habe ich auf diversen Rollen drauf.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. November 2019)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Die werden nicht veröffentlicht, sind mir auch nicht bekannt. Es ist keine wissenschaftliche Umfrage, sondern wohl eher sowas wie ein *Ansporn für die Großhändler.* Angelspezi wird sich hüten, langjährige Geschäftspartner bloßzustellen.




Achso.
Hier klang es so nach Werbung für Endkunden.


----------



## Andal (28. November 2019)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Habt ihr selbst schlechte Erahrung mit Balzer gemacht oder davon gehört?


Die ganze Firma hat so ein Flair, wie früher die Kassengestelle bei den Brillen.


----------



## Uzz (1. Dezember 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Wenn man schon vorgibt, den Gewinner einer Umfrage zu ermitteln, müsste man auch so ehrlich sein die weiteren Platzierungen zu veröffentlichen.


 Geh einfach davon aus, dass mit dem Sieger bereits alle Platzierungen veröffentlicht wurden. Da war kein anderer am Start. Ein "Mitglied der  AngelSpezi-Gruppe" wird befragt, antwortet "Balzer!" und das Ding ist im Sack.

BTW: 
Laut der PM wurde Balzer "Bereits mehrfach ... zum Lieferanten des Jahres 2019 gewählt".  Zwei Zeilen eher schreiben sie "führt ... jährlich eine Befragung ... durch ".  Offensichtlich findet die "jährlich eine Befragung" fürs Jahr 2019 mehrmals statt, um mehrere "Lieferanten des Jahres 2019" zu küren. Auch das ist formal kein Widerspruch. Die haben sicher schon 2015 angefangen, nach "Lieferanten des Jahres 2019" zu fragen.


----------



## menorge (3. Januar 2020)

Hier wird aber auch alles kaputt geredet, aber ich antworte trotzdem mal.



Uzz schrieb:


> Geh einfach davon aus, dass mit dem Sieger bereits alle Platzierungen veröffentlicht wurden. Da war kein anderer am Start. Ein "Mitglied der  AngelSpezi-Gruppe" wird befragt, antwortet "Balzer!" und das Ding ist im Sack.
> 
> Völliger Quatsch. Es wurden alle AngelSpezi Mitglieder befragt. Und bei einem Blick ins Netz wüsste man auch wie viele Mitglieder es gibt.
> 
> ...



Die Befragung findet jedes Jahr unter allen AS Mitgliedern statt.
Wir dürfen aus Datenschutzgründen die anderen Platzierungen nicht nennen, das dürfte nur die AngelSpezi Gruppe, ebenso wie weitere Details der Ergebnisse.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Januar 2020)

menorge schrieb:


> Hier wird aber auch alles kaputt geredet, aber ich antworte trotzdem mal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wer ist denn "wir"?


----------



## zandertex (3. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte mal vor ewigen Zeiten 2 Metallica Rollen von dieser Firma gekauft,die waren sowas von Klasse,quasi zu gut für meine Bedürfnisse.............ich musste die nach sehr kurzer Zeit wieder an die werte Anglerschaft veräussern................2 Shimano Twinpower 4000 Fa haben ihren Platz eingenommen,bis heute.


----------



## Peter_Piper (4. Januar 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wer ist denn "wir"?


Anscheinend ein Mitarbeiter der Firma Balzer. Zumindest geht dies aus seinen Postings hervor. 





__





						Balzer Edition 71° Boat 30
					

Hi boardies,  ich habe mir heute eine dieser Ruten zugelegt. Ich muss sagen, ein feines Stöckchen mit nem schönen straffen Blank.  Daheim erstmal ausgepackt und Multi angeflanscht. Wollte einfach mal sehen was so an Gewichten geht. Doch was muss ich da sehen |bigeyes Anscheinend ist das Inlay...




					www.anglerboard.de
				








__





						Balzer Adrenalin LH Multi
					

Hallo, ich hatte gestern das Vergnügen die neue Balzer Adrenalin Multi beim Händler mal in die Hand zu nehmen. Die Rolle ist schon ganz großes Kino, hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Hat diese Rolle schon jemand von Euch im Einsatz gehabt? Was haltet ihr von diesen neuen Rollen?




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Hecht100+ (4. Januar 2020)

Dann will ich mal was positives Berichten, bin mit meinen Quadratlatschen auf das Spitzenteil einer Magna-Spin getreten. Zum Händler gefahren, ein Anruf und nach 10 Tagen konnte  ich das neue Spitzenteil abholen. Laut Aussage meines Händlers ist Balzer in der Ersatzteilbeschaffung schnell und unkompliziert, bei anderen Firmen wäre ein komplettes Spitzenteil garnicht möglich.


----------

